# Sane



## Sane (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo! =)

Ich hab dieses Forum aufgesucht, weil ich hier sehr stark auf eine Antwort bzw. Antworten hoffe. Ich habe jetzt schon etwas längere Zeit ein immer wieder auftretendes Problem bei der Aufnahme von Ton Spuren. Mein Mikrofon ist ein Rode Nt 1000 und meine mixing console ein Mg102c von Yamaha. Das mic ist an die Konsole verbunden, die an den Pc angeschlossen ist. Mein bevorzugtes aufnahme Program ist die Adobe Audio Audition.

Doch jedes Mal, wenn ich eine Spur aufnehmen möchte, fängt der beat ungefähr nach 10 sekunden an sich zu verzerren, bis er sich schließlich nach 15 sekunden so anhört als würde man fast forward drücken. Dabei verzieht sich auch die Aufnahmespur und alles ist offbeat.

Anfangs hatte ich geglaubt es könne am mikro oder am mixer liegen (Oder an den kabeln), doch auch wenn diese komplett vom Pc entfernt sind und ich einfach nur record drücke, tritt die verzerrung der tonspur und des beats auf. Dann hab ich Audition mehrmals neu installiert doch immer wieder das gleiche problem, an genau dem gleichen zeitpunkt. (nach 15 sekunden)

Dann hab ich adobe komplett deinstalliert und bei anderen musikprogrammen mein glück versucht, doch auch da fängt der beat sich an nach 15 sekunden zu verzerren und mit ihm natürlich das recording.

Am ram speicher liegts nicht. Ich hab mir heute eine neue Soundkarte von soundblaster geholt weil mir gesagt wurde es könne an meiner onboard liegen, doch die Neue ist qualitativ sogar noch schlechter als meine onboard... bin wirklich total mit meinem latein am ende und hoffe gaaanz stark auf hilfffee!! bitte!

danke schonmal im vorraus!
 Sane


----------



## bokay (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

achte darauf ASIO Treiber zu verwenden. Sollte deine Soundkarte keine mitbringen hilft ASIO4All.

Möglichwerise tritt dein Problem allerdings auch mangels "Full-duplex" Unterstützung auf.

Für Latenzfreie Aufnahmen ist generell ein Audio Interface zu empfehlen (gibt es ab ca. 30€).


----------

